# Hurray new camera pics!



## Azaezl (22 May 2008)

Well a little later then expected but I finally got my mitts on my father in law's camera, after many times of forgetting it and needing it for work etc he finally lent it to me  I haven't had the chance to fiddle about with it properly but here are the first of hopefully many great shots to come 

Frogs;






















Gold corys;
















Panda corys;








Goldfish;




















This is my favourite pic, it's always been so difficult to get a picture of them as they are always on the move and they flash their fins so fast blink and you'll miss it so yes I'm very happy with this photo. Mountain minnow;


----------



## jayne (22 May 2008)

Lovely photos,the frogs' little faces are seriously cute


----------



## ceg4048 (22 May 2008)

Hi,
  Great shot of the mountain minnow! i might get some of those.   

Cheers,


----------



## nickyc (23 May 2008)

Great pics!  You're right, it's really hard to catch the mountain minnows!  Lovely cories too


----------



## Azaezl (23 May 2008)

I agree Jayne they have very cute faces, their antics keep me very amused, esp. when the male is on the prowl for a bit of action lol.

Thanks Clive, I think they are really underated, when they flash like that it's wonderful and their fry look just like neon tetras, I tried several times to get a good pic of the fry but just couldn't focus on it. I've also been trying to get a pic of my favourite male, he's different to the rest, they all have that sort of blueish white tinge to the fins wheras he has a yellow colour, he's stunning.

Thanks Nicky


----------



## George Farmer (23 May 2008)

I like the third to last goldfish shot.

One tip I've picked up is to use the fish's eye as the focal point.  Use manual focus if necessary.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2008)

Good shots to start with, I also like the goldfish photos, as George mentioned you need to focus on the eyes, also they seem a little too dark.
Which camera have you got now? Keep more coming


----------



## aaronnorth (23 May 2008)

The minnow is my favourite pic


----------



## Azaezl (23 May 2008)

Thank you for the lovely comments everyone and thank you for the tip George 

The pics do seem a little dark as I said I haven't had time to fiddle about with the settings yet, it's a canon eos 400D, I was just so excited finally getting my hands on it that I just snapped away to see what I could come up with before fiddling with it.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2008)

Tape a piece of A4 printer paper over the flash to create a diffusor, you will get much better results too


----------



## beeky (23 May 2008)

Lovely minnow pic. Good ones of the panda corys too. I tried to snap mine last night but they just wouldn't stay still!


----------



## TDI-line (23 May 2008)

Have to agree, the minnow is my favourite too.


----------

